# What size pieces should I cut?



## shagufta (Sep 8, 2007)

Fine dice for a quick-cooking sauce.

The size you cut the individual components of a flavor mixture depends on how long the mixture will cook and if it will be 

pureed. The French make a big deal out of demanding that a classic mirepoix (Mirepoix is the French name for a 

combination of onions, carrots and celery) be cut into very tiny dice —a handy way of torturing beginning culinary students. 

But there's actually a sound reason for chopping mirepoix into small pieces for a quick-cooking dish: the smaller pieces will 

release their flavor more quickly during the short cooking time. On the other hand, mirepoix for a pot of long-simmering 

stock can consist of very large pieces of vegetables—onions cut in half, whole celery ribs, and carrots in chunks.
Any other Idea?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

What was the question again?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

There's really no classic quick sauce that includes mirepoix.

Is there?

Unless you consider consomme a sauce.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Brunoise maybe??? Although it is typically served as an addition/garnish to a consomme. But like Kuan said


----------



## longislandtommy (Aug 16, 2007)

I put a Mire Poix in my Veloute. (White Mire Poix)


----------

